# Right wing CHICKENS!!!



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

lets see...Jim DeMint says the IRS is going to hire an additional 15 to 20 thousand new agents, no such thing happening???? ohh the pres is going to ban fishing, and probable hunting next?

what else, last year bird flu, this year swine flu, what next for you dummies, jackASS flu next season!!!

ohhh can't forget about every brown skinned person in this country that works in a convenience store....THEY GONNA GET YAAA MAAAAN!!!

weapons of mass destruction is another good one. UNPLUGGIN GRANDMAW is one of my favorites!!!!

higher taxes, government takeovers, HITLER!!! SOCIALISM! what else to keep the little kiddies good and scared....

i hate to say it but the right wing fringe of this great land lacks education and your leaders love this, because keeping people scared is just what they WANT!!!

the dumbing of AMERICA, i'm sorry i just won't have it, AMERICA is tooo great to have it's people DUMBED with FREEEEEAR and LIES.

well trout season just opened up here, gotta run out before OBAMA bans that:blob1:


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

It's against the rules of this Forum for me to call you a dumb f#@%, so I will just think it instead.


----------



## WVDave (Jun 30, 2007)

Better enjoy that trout stream before us right wing fringe types dump all of our toxic waste in there and kill all the trout for a thousand years. Bundle up too so you don't catch the swine flu, Joe Biden might not let you on an airplane. And if you happen across any WMD's please notify one of these right wing fringe types ASAP:


"One way or the other, we are determined to deny Iraq the capacity to develop weapons of mass destruction and the missiles to deliver them. That is our bottom line."
--President Bill Clinton, Feb. 4, 1998

"If Saddam rejects peace and we have to use force, our purpose is clear. We want to seriously diminish the threat posed by Iraq's weapons of mass destruction program."
--President Bill Clinton, Feb. 17, 1998

"Iraq is a long way from [here], but what happens there matters a great deal here. For the risks that the leaders of a rogue state will use nuclear, chemical or biological weapons against us or our allies is the greatest security threat we face."
--Madeline Albright, Feb 18, 1998

"He will use those weapons of mass destruction again, as he has ten times since 1983."
--Sandy Berger, Clinton National Security Adviser, Feb, 18, 1998

"[W]e urge you, after consulting with Congress, and consistent with the U.S. Constitution and laws, to take necessary actions (including, if appropriate, air and missile strikes on suspect Iraqi sites) to respond effectively to the threat posed by Iraq's refusal to end its weapons of mass destruction programs."
Letter to President Clinton, signed by:
-- Democratic Senators Carl Levin, Tom Daschle, John Kerry, and others, Oct. 9, 1998

"Saddam Hussein has been engaged in the development of weapons of mass destruction technology which is a threat to countries in the region and he has made a mockery of the weapons inspection process."
-Rep. Nancy Pelosi (D, CA), Dec. 16, 1998

"Hussein has ... chosen to spend his money on building weapons of mass destruction and palaces for his cronies."
-- Madeline Albright, Clinton Secretary of State, Nov. 10, 1999

"There is no doubt that ... Saddam Hussein has reinvigorated his weapons programs. Reports indicate that biological, chemical and nuclear programs continue apace and may be back to pre-Gulf War status. In addition, Saddam continues to redefine delivery systems and is doubtless using the cover of a licit missile program to develop longer-range missiles that will threaten the United States and our allies."
Letter to President Bush, Signed by:
-- Sen. Bob Graham (D, FL), and others, Dec 5, 2001

"We begin with the common belief that Saddam Hussein is a tyrant and a threat to the peace and stability of the region. He has ignored the mandate of the United Nations and is building weapons of mass destruction and th! e means of delivering them."
-- Sen. Carl Levin (D, MI), Sept. 19, 2002

"We know that he has stored secret supplies of biological and chemical weapons throughout his country."
-- Al Gore, Sept. 23, 2002

"Iraq's search for weapons of mass destruction has proven impossible to deter and we should assume that it will continue for as long as Saddam is in power."
-- Al Gore, Sept. 23, 2002

"We have known for many years that Saddam Hussein is seeking and developing weapons of mass destruction."
-- Sen. Ted Kennedy (D, MA), Sept. 27, 2002

"The last UN weapons inspectors left Iraq in October of 1998. We are confident that Saddam Hussein retains some stockpiles of chemical and biological weapons, and that he has since embarked on a crash course to build up his chemical and biological warfare capabilities. Intelligence reports indicate that he is seeking nuclear weapons..."
-- Sen. Robert Byrd (D, WV), Oct. 3, 2002

"I will be voting to give the President of the United States the authority to use force -- if necessary -- to disarm Saddam Hussein because I believe that a deadly arsenal of weapons of mass destruction in his hands is a real and grave threat to our security."
-- Sen. John F. Kerry (D, MA), Oct. 9, 2002

"There is unmistakable evidence that Saddam Hussein is working aggressively to develop nuclear weapons and will likely have nuclear weapons within the next five years ... We also should remember we have always underestimated the progress Saddam has made in development of weapons of mass destruction."
-- Sen. Jay Rockefeller (D, WV), Oct 10, 2002

"He has systematically violated, over the course of the past 11 years, every significant UN resolution that has demanded that he disarm and destroy his chemical and biological weapons, and any nuclear capacity. This he has refused to do"
-- Rep. Henry Waxman (D, CA), Oct. 10, 2002

"In the four years since the inspectors left, intelligence reports show that Saddam Hussein has worked to rebuild his chemical and biological weapons stock, his missile delivery capability, and his nuclear program. He has also given aid, comfort, and sanctuary to terrorists, including al Qaeda members ... It is clear, however, that if left unchecked, Saddam Hussein will continue to increase his capacity to wage biological and chemical warfare, and will keep trying to develop nuclear weapons."
-- Sen. Hillary Clinton (D, NY), Oct 10, 2002

"We are in possession of what I think to be compelling evidence that Saddam Hussein has, and has had for a number of years, a developing capacity for the production and storage of weapons of mass destruction."
-- Sen. Bob Graham (D, FL), Dec. 8, 2002

"Without question, we need to disarm Saddam Hussein. He is a brutal, murderous dictator, leading an oppressive regime ... He presents a particularly grievous threat because he is so consistently prone to miscalculation ... And now he is miscalculating America's response to his continued deceit and his consistent grasp for weapons of mass destruction ... So the threat of Saddam Hussein with weapons of mass destruction is real..."
-- Sen. John F. Kerry (D, MA), Jan. 23. 2003


----------



## WVDave (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh, as for the education thing, I'm sure Obama wil fix that after he gets back from visiting our 57th state and making sure that Guam doesn't capsize.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

why do gay PETA members post here using handles that belie their animal rights moonbattery?


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

Jim C said:


> why do gay PETA members post here using handles that belie their animal rights moonbattery?


are you kiddin dude, i'm a cold blooded killer, you don't have to be a right wingnut to enjoy killin stuff, hey we got guns too man


----------



## WVDave (Jun 30, 2007)

...and bombs too! Bill Ayers anyone?


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

wolfkiller said:


> are you kiddin dude, i'm a cold blooded killer, you don't have to be a right wingnut to enjoy killin stuff, hey we got guns too man


Love guns don't count and killing Spiders don't count.
You must be Henry Waxman? Sooner or later I will guess who you are. There are still plenty of people you could be.


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

Wondering, why has Wolf not suppled his Identity or any info for the public like the rest of us. He is Hiding his adjenda from the real world, arn't you Joe Biden.


----------



## kevin from ohio (Jul 8, 2007)

*Question for Wolfkiller*

Considering this forum is Archery talk. I was just wondering what kind of a bow Wolfkiller has or what he hunts.


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

I got it, Hunlee went away and Wolf showed up. Think there might be something here. Come on Louise Slaughter fess up your Wolf.


----------



## Sinister01 (Apr 20, 2009)

wolfkiller said:


> lets see...Jim DeMint says the IRS is going to hire an additional 15 to 20 thousand new agents, no such thing happening???? ohh the pres is going to ban fishing, and probable hunting next?
> 
> what else, last year bird flu, this year swine flu, what next for you dummies, jackASS flu next season!!!
> 
> ...


pffff.... another misguided moron.


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

kevin from ohio said:


> Considering this forum is Archery talk. I was just wondering what kind of a bow Wolfkiller has or what he hunts.


i did state my weaponery choices in a previous post....i'm a life long hunter, and did at one time think i would be a life long republican until the party turn into a bunch of fear mongering racist small minded idiots, sorry to say republicans have lost some real good people with there recent actions, now all thats left are a bunch of right wing trailer park toads who date their sisters:shade:


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

What you are, is a Democrat/liberal plant trying to cause trouble and a uproar....you came here from one of the lib sites as they instructed you to do to cause trouble....I can see right thru your tripe....your trying to get a rise .... trying to get the "see I told you so" .... I wouldnt give you the time of day if I saw you on the streets......Your a whack job... a nobody who found a web site to spout off on....you are whats wrong with the nutjobs that voted this lousy congress and POTUS in place....:thumbs_do


----------



## kevin from ohio (Jul 8, 2007)

I like Meat said:


> What you are, is a Democrat/liberal plant trying to cause trouble and a uproar....you came here from one of the lib sites as they instructed you to do to cause trouble....I can see right thru your tripe....your trying to get a rise .... trying to get the "see I told you so" .... I wouldnt give you the time of day if I saw you on the streets......Your a whack job... a nobody who found a web site to spout off on....you are whats wrong with the nutjobs that voted this lousy congress and POTUS in place....:thumbs_do


I coudn't have said it better. This guy is obviously just trying to pick fights. I hope some of the mods on this sight will take notice.


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

What it says on wolfkillers public profile.....

"wolfkiller has not made any friends yet "


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*and not likely to either*

must be lonely in his world


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

Come on Wolf, you must be Bill Clinton. He had photo ops when he went "duck hunting" and called himself a lifelong hunter untill his 94' gun ban. Turned out his most used weapon was his LOVE GUN, you are him arn't you.


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

MACHXKING said:


> Come on Wolf, you must be Bill Clinton. He had photo ops when he went "duck hunting" and called himself a lifelong hunter untill his 94' gun ban. Turned out his most used weapon was his LOVE GUN, you are him arn't you.


i gotta say thats a good one LMFAO!!!!!!!!but really if i was Bill Clinton i woulda put a shotgun right into my own mouth a long time ago being married to Hillary, can you blame the guy!!:shade:


----------



## BLFD1 (Nov 20, 2009)

You my friend are ignorant. If you can't see the writing on the wall, you need to have your eyes checked... It is people like YOU that will be the demise of this great country. Sip your Kool-aid, the Government will save us all. 

Just remember, if the Goverment will provide all we need, what will be the incentive to strive for more? We will become a dependant society... more than we already have become.

I for one, want less government involvement in my life. I'll pay my own bills, you pay yours. Don't be a lemming.


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

wolfkiller said:


> i gotta say thats a good one LMFAO!!!!!!!!but really if i was Bill Clinton i woulda put a shotgun right into my own mouth a long time ago being married to Hillary, can you blame the guy!!:shade:


See, there is common ground here. Like RK said "can't we all just get along". So your not Bill then maybe, James carvell. He talkes like you and sounds like you. Fess up, it will take me a year to list all the Liberals out there.


----------



## mikegallo (Nov 14, 2008)

*Wolfie??*

Name your weapon with specifics, or you got no "outdoor" cred.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

mikegallo said:


> Name your weapon with specifics, or you got no "outdoor" cred.


probably some sort of "toy" he bought from Larry Flynt's establishment


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

i'm just a former right winger that got tired of being scared all the time and fed up with all the big business protecting right wing leadership that was trying to keep me down with fairytales and scary stories.....GOD BLESS this land as i have risen above this by slipping out of the shackles of lies and fear perpetuated by the likes of sarah pinhead palin and all the other wingnut dandies out there!!!


----------



## kevin from ohio (Jul 8, 2007)

mikegallo said:


> Name your weapon with specifics, or you got no "outdoor" cred.


and yet the only thing he can do is more name calling.


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

wolfkiller said:


> i'm just a former right winger that got tired of being scared all the time and fed up with all the big business protecting right wing leadership that was trying to keep me down with fairytales and scary stories.....GOD BLESS this land as i have risen above this by slipping out of the shackles of lies and fear perpetuated by the likes of sarah pinhead palin and all the other wingnut dandies out there!!!


Yea, I got it....The "I'm a victim" Card. Always in the liberals playbook


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

wolfkiller said:


> i'm just a former right winger that got tired of being scared all the time and fed up with all the big business protecting right wing leadership that was trying to keep me down with fairytales and scary stories.....GOD BLESS this land as i have risen above this by slipping out of the shackles of lies and fear perpetuated by the likes of sarah pinhead palin and all the other wingnut dandies out there!!!


Yeah and I am LeBron James


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Maytag*



wolfkiller said:


> i'm just a former right winger that got tired of being scared all the time and fed up with all the big business protecting right wing leadership that was trying to keep me down with fairytales and scary stories.....GOD BLESS this land as i have risen above this by slipping out of the shackles of lies and fear perpetuated by the likes of sarah pinhead palin and all the other wingnut dandies out there!!!


You are like the maytag repairman, unneeded, and unwanted. You have done nothing except cause and uproar since you came on this sight. You choose a tough guy name, but I contend you are nothing more than a sheep in wolf's clothing. You attempt to argue points without evidence and insight rage from others. I believe that you are a pansy who's family will not allow him to speak so your only recoarse is to try to be a key board tough guy.

So how's that workin out for ya?


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Sinister01 said:


> pffff.... another misguided moron.


Don't feed the troll. :shade:


----------



## kevin from ohio (Jul 8, 2007)

one way to make him go away is to stop posting responses. "don't feed the troll" as it has been so very well said. Everytime someone argues with him, he wins. 

Please let me be the last to post on his threads and put an end to his games.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

wolfkiller said:


> are you kiddin dude, i'm a cold blooded killer, you don't have to be a right wingnut to enjoy killin stuff, hey we got guns too man


No self respecting sportsman would ever describe what he does as "killin stuff". Obviously from his profile and disrespecting demeanor, this is nothing more than a ultra left wing plant, not deserving anymore attention.:thumbs_do Ok--now this is the last post!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

wolfkiller said:


> i'm just a former right winger that got tired of being scared all the time and fed up with all the big business protecting right wing leadership that was trying to keep me down with fairytales and scary stories.....GOD BLESS this land as i have risen above this by slipping out of the shackles of lies and fear perpetuated by the likes of sarah pinhead palin and all the other wingnut dandies out there!!!



Interesting that you used the word fairytale. Maybe you do have some of Clinton in you...or wish you did. Sorry guys. I know I am gonna get an infraction for that one but I just could not let that one go by when I was reading the verbal diarhea this person is spewing.


----------



## WVDave (Jun 30, 2007)

titanium man said:


> No self respecting sportsman would ever describe what he does as "killin stuff". Obviously from his profile and disrespecting demeanor, this is nothing more than a ultra left wing plant, not deserving anymore attention.:thumbs_do Ok--now this is the last post!



Funny, I meant to say the same thing, I don't know a single true hunter that refers to themselves as a "coldblooded killer." Bonus points for quoting Barry Goldwater!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Locking this one down until we have time to see what needs done.:doh:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Cannot find a single good reason to re-open this one.

If we did reopen it, multiple warnings and infractions would have to follow.:doh:

You guys know better than to call other members names......no matter how badly they were asking for it.

Lets find a new one to debate.......:thumbs_up


----------

